# Picture of Hackskii



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Here is a Pic of me in the mountains with my Daughter.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Aww. She`s pretty mate, you must br proud

Im not to keen on her siamease twin tho. Bit furry 

Nice guns too!


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

damn man ur luckey, a lovely daighter and u live in such a great place

nice pic bro, and nice arms!


----------



## rst2609dd (Mar 13, 2004)

yeah respect mate !!, you got some proper bi's and tri's there !!!!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

where is that Hacks? looks beautiful


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

We were in the Mountains in Nevada. There was snow but you cant really see it on that pick.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice arm and nice looking!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Jeep man!


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

looking good mate, great arm! Cute daughter too man!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh yeah, cute poodle too!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Look how big and thick the..................wallet is.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2004)

Hahaha, damn, I can't believe I missed that  I suppose since you're brothers you can get away with looking there  . Thats a big wallet! wtf have you got in there!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

HAHAHA!!!

Yah, genuine Leather too!

That is to attract the chicks. Just load it up like your sock in your underware. That will do the trick!!!!!!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

hmmm, ill give it a try. i find the spike is much more convenient, very light, and has instant effects.

joke


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2004)

Killerkeane said:


> hmmm, ill give it a try. i find the spike is much more convenient, very light, and has instant effects.
> 
> joke


Erm...the joke kind of got killed off by the subtle hint at the end


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

You look like a very muscular version of my girlfriend's dad, quite scary (for me).


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Just make sure you bring her home before the street lights come on.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Insanity said:


> Erm...the joke kind of got killed off by the subtle hint at the end


who said it was a joke insanity?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

ok i did, never mind...


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2004)

dipstick


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

c'mon hackie, lets see you doing the splits!!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yeah thats what i want to see


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I will ask him at first break which is in about 10 minutes. He can do it. I have seen him. If I have to I will go over to his house and take the picture myself.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

go stevie go stevie go stevie GO!


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

hi


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Carlos901 said:


> hi


Carlos is the old post bringer upper........lol. 

Hey Carlos, did you ever ditch that vertically challenged girl? 

You know the one, her pants are bigger than yours..........lol.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

rotf winger!


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

> Hey Carlos, did you ever ditch that vertically challenged girl?


LMFAO, na its still a challange lol



> You know the one, her pants are bigger than yours


bigger then mine? more like mine, yours, db's, and your bro's put together....


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Carlos901 said:


> LMFAO, na its still a challange lol
> 
> bigger then mine? more like mine, yours, db's, and your bro's put together....


That is so funny.

Instead of bringing flowers just bring a pizza.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

OLD Pick

I have probably lost about 20 lbs from that pick.

I look better now with my bleached out hair too


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok, look at the diffrence in picks.

I am down about 2 more lbs from this pick.....dieting sucks.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I heard your twin brother is much better looking.


----------



## dirtride (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah,,, scott.. you forsure looking lean on that second pic.. Sup with the weapon... Going somewhere....


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

dirtride said:


> yeah,,, scott.. you forsure looking lean on that second pic.. Sup with the weapon... Going somewhere....


I love it when a plan comes together...

Hackski is taking names and kicking ass.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dirtride said:


> yeah,,, scott.. you forsure looking lean on that second pic.. Sup with the weapon... Going somewhere....


Yah, its friday night and I am going out to dinner

Personal protection device.


----------



## stocky121 (Mar 27, 2005)

looking a lot leaner bro well done


----------



## dirtride (Jan 19, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Yah, its friday night and I am going out to dinner
> 
> Personal protection device.


Thats awsome... I know who I will hang w/ now..


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dirtride said:


> Thats awsome... I know who I will hang w/ now..


Me too.


----------

